# Mutile line items for Bilateral



## kpfi546 (May 25, 2011)

At my work they would like to bill instead of a modifier 50, each code on 2 lines with RT and LT.  Most of the insurances have medical policies on modifier 50.  Is anyone else billing with RT LT modifiers instead of modifier 50?  Example 64483 RT next line  64483 LT 51 or 64493 RT and 64493 LT 51.  They would also like to bill each unit per one line.  Example 64626 and then 64627, 64627, 64627 (one line each).  This does not seem to me the correct way to code.  Does any one have any information on the billing methodology.


----------



## gailmc (May 25, 2011)

Medicare's National Physician fee schedule indicates which CPT codes accept the -50 modifier.  64483 has an indicator of 1 which indicates to bill using a -50 modifier. Same with 64493. Both with only a unit of 1. 

Some CPT codes are not -50 modifier eligible.  You can find Medicare's spreadsheet at the link below.  This is for WPS Part B for IL, WI, MN, and and MI.  I'm assuming your Medicare carrier has their own fee schedule.

http://www.wpsmedicare.com/part_b/fees/physician_fee_schedule/2011-pfs.shtml


----------

